# Power and Torque Meters in Sport Display



## wyaple (Jun 28, 2010)

I did this on my 2013 F30 335i using E-Sys 3.22.5 and PSdZData 50.3:

HU_NBT => 3000 HMI => EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID => aktiv 
HU_NBT => 3000 HMI => EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT => aktiv

The sport display comes up nicely and even turns colors when the vehicle is started, but alas, no movement. Any updates on how to get this going? BTW, I have the standard display, not the extended one.

Bill


----------



## HFW003 (Apr 1, 2013)

This has been covered many times mate. You must have Pro Nav(609) for the displays to actually work.

H


----------



## aeronauta75 (Jun 3, 2013)

HFW003 said:


> This has been covered many times mate. You must have Pro Nav(609) for the displays to actually work.
> 
> H


Hi HFW003,
I have this:
S609A NAVIGATIONSSYSTEM PROFESSIONAL
Do you think it's possible to activate and make work the sport displays?


----------



## HFW003 (Apr 1, 2013)

It is included in the pro Nav mate.

Look under settings in the IDrive menu.


----------



## aeronauta75 (Jun 3, 2013)

HFW003 said:


> It is included in the pro Nav mate.
> 
> Look under settings in the IDrive menu.


Included? No, it isn't! I have a 325i E92 with CIC and I have read that Sport Displays can be activated by coding.
You know the lines to be changed?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aeronauta75 said:


> Included? No, it isn't! I have a 325i E92 with CIC and I have read that Sport Displays can be activated by coding.
> You know the lines to be changed?


HU_CIC => EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID = aktiv
HU_CIC =>EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT = aktiv


----------



## aeronauta75 (Jun 3, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> HU_CIC => EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID = aktiv
> HU_CIC =>EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT = aktiv


Tomorrow I'll try and update you. 
Thanks


----------



## aeronauta75 (Jun 3, 2013)

aeronauta75 said:


> Tomorrow I'll try and update you.
> Thanks


Hi Shawn,
that's the result:

























I also did a test by changing this line:
EFF_DYN_SYS_CID => aktiv
but no numbers and no moving needles :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry. This is a common issue. It does not work on all motors. N53B30 is 2007 motor design, and I do not think it has the required sensor(s).


----------



## aeronauta75 (Jun 3, 2013)

But is the same motor of the F10, and on it it works!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I think the N53B30 is used only on F10 530i in Europe, and to my knowledge it does not work on this car either. The N55B30, which is a 2009 motor design and used in 535i works.


----------



## aeronauta75 (Jun 3, 2013)

maisav has a F11 N53B30, he has coded (not with NCS, but with another software) the sport displays and they work properly.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

So, maybe then CIC needs newer firmware.


----------



## aeronauta75 (Jun 3, 2013)

I think so too...


----------



## GrouiK (Apr 9, 2014)

Same result on my 2014 F21 ...

There is maybe something else to code ? Perhaps to define the motor settings ?


----------



## aeronauta75 (Jun 3, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> So, maybe then CIC needs newer firmware.


Newer firmware loaded... same result...


----------



## GrouiK (Apr 9, 2014)

What the Professional Navigation adds to get this working ?


----------



## aeronauta75 (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know, but I think it also depends by data sent by the DME unit.
Try changing this line:
EFF_DYN_SYS_CID


----------



## GrouiK (Apr 9, 2014)

I just tried EFF_DYN_SYS_CID, no changes


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

aeronauta75 said:


> I don't know, but I think it also depends by data sent by the DME unit.
> Try changing this line:
> EFF_DYN_SYS_CID


cambia macchina


----------

